# Lens repair in New York City â€” any suggestions?



## contrastny (Aug 30, 2011)

I have to get my 300mm f/4 repaired. I am having problems with the lens communicating with the body. Can anyone recommend a place in NYC to get it repaired?

Thanks,


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 30, 2011)

You are aware that parts of New York City are going to be without power until Tuesday evening - and nearby areas like Westchester are not likely to have power restored until late Thursday, right? There may be some delays getting a repair done; I hope not.

What happened, if I may ask?


----------



## contrastny (Aug 30, 2011)

I get a "00" in the viewfinder and I hear a clicking sound when I use the autofocus. I cleaned the contacts and my other lenses work fine.

Most of NYC has power and is back to normal. Hopefully it won't take too long to get fixed.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah the 00 means the camera isn't detecting any lens.

Okay, here's a couple places that should work (I order almost all my stuff from them):

Adorama Camera - 42 West 18th Street New York, NY 10011
B&H Photo Video - 420 9th Avenue, New York - (800) 947-9903

There's some other places like Phototech, who apparently send their repairs to Canon. Perhaps this is an alternative you can use - I would be sure to ask the store if they do repairs in-house or if they send them in, which I would think you might as well handle yourself for the benefit of not having to wait extra for shipping or travel times. Good luck.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 30, 2011)

You will get it done quicker and better by sending it to Canon. Otherwise you could end up waiting for weeks while a repair outfit gets around to ordering parts from Canon, or sending the lens to Canon themselves, adding a hefty percentage to Canon's charges. Parts for lenses are not just stock items that repair places keep in inventory.


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 30, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You will get it done quicker and better by sending it to Canon.



Definitely agree. There's a Canon Repair facility in Central Jersey (I've been there a number of times); last year they repaired my 50mm f/1.4 in just 3 days. "Ground" shipping (UPS/FedEx) from NYC should only take 1 day.


----------

